# Question shell



## JaiLaTine (28 Mars 2012)

Je fais actuellement une formation technicien en informatique et j'ai une question dans un devoir que j'ai du mal a répondre :

Décrire les éléments essentiels d'un shell qui permettrait de contrôler  les applications que les utilisateurs pourraient employer. Sans entrer  dans les détails de la programmation, il est demandé les principaux  éléments fonctionnels et primitives Unix que vous emploieriez pour le  réaliser

Merci de m'aiguiller je n'attend pas de réponse toute faite c'est pas le but


----------



## edd72 (28 Mars 2012)

Cela doit avoir un rapport avec ton cours.

J'imagine que par "shell" ton prof entend "script shell" (abus de langage). Du coup, sans plus d'info, je pencherai à un script qui surveille les process... A moins que ce ne soit que la gestion des droits (et pas un script dans ce cas)... Bref, y'a quoi dans ton cours??


----------



## sparo (28 Mars 2012)

Un Shell c'est une interface utilisateur, cela peu prendre une forme graphique ou un CLI(ligne de commande). Je pense qu'il te demande les principal fonction d'un Shell.
Il n'y pas forcément un seul Shell par os, il peut y en avoir plusieurs !!!


----------



## JaiLaTine (28 Mars 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Cela doit avoir un rapport avec ton cours.
> 
> J'imagine que par "shell" ton prof entend "script shell" (abus de langage). Du coup, sans plus d'info, je pencherai à un script qui surveille les process... A moins que ce ne soit que la gestion des droits (et pas un script dans ce cas)... Bref, y'a quoi dans ton cours??



Pour ce qui est de mon cours la partie qui traite le shell se décompose en plusieurs sous-parties :

- Les scripts
- Communication interprocessus entrées/sorties
- Les variables
- Redirections entrées/sorties
- Commandes internes de sh


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2012)

Il faudrait déjà savoir s'il s'agit de surveiller les processus lancés par le script ou en-dehors du script, ça change beaucoup.

En clair, il faudrait déjà avoir une idée plus précise de ce qui est demandé


----------



## JaiLaTine (29 Mars 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Il faudrait déjà savoir s'il s'agit de surveiller les processus lancés par le script ou en-dehors du script, ça change beaucoup.
> 
> En clair, il faudrait déjà avoir une idée plus précise de ce qui est demandé



La question est posé tel quelle dans mon devoir :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2012)

Q: BS
A: /dev/null


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2012)

Une piste : utiliser la commande _ps_ pour connaître les processus lancés, des commandes comme _awk_ ou _grep_, _cut_ etc. pour analyser ses résultats. Pour le reste, c'est de la programmation avec des opérateurs  classiques. 
Le truc vraiment important, c'est le _pipe_.


----------



## JaiLaTine (30 Mars 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Une piste : utiliser la commande _ps_ pour connaître les processus lancés, des commandes comme _awk_ ou _grep_, _cut_ etc. pour analyser ses résultats. Pour le reste, c'est de la programmation avec des opérateurs  classiques.
> Le truc vraiment important, c'est le _pipe_.



Okok merci je vais exploiter ses pistes


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2012)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Okok merci je vais exploiter *ses* pistes



En même temps, c'est bompi. De quoi doutes tu?


----------

